# relitivly cheap plastic plants!



## woodsy (Nov 29, 2007)

take a look at this! i was looking around the internet and found these on a website. follow link and take a gander!


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

they are cool.my cham would love them trees


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

Are those prices really cheap?!?!?!?

I'm sure you could get the real thing in somewhere like B&Q, Homebase or Ikea for less than that.

Plastic plants for plastic reptiles!!! :lol2:


----------



## woodsy (Nov 29, 2007)

£39.95 for a 6 foot plastic tree is pretty damn cheap especially compared to the reptile specialised plants! on a website i hve just looked up its £15 for a 45 cm fake lilly so i reckon its cheap!


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

on both sides of the argument lol.....

the real ones will be cheaper and grow big with proper care

but some of the fake ones you can get may not be safe for some reps(the real versions)


----------



## woodsy (Nov 29, 2007)

all plastic plants are made out of the same sort of plastic! (i have checked the content from reptile ones and normals) my boa would absolutly destroy real plants, and also i believe real plants in a viv is a real stupid idea, especially when it comes to cleaning! these forums crack me up all i did was make a suggestion to people who dont want to spend £20 on really small plastic reptile plants when they could go on this site or a equivelent one and get a 6 foot fake plastic tree for £39.95! if you want real plants then get out of this forum regarding plastic ones! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

